# Medical Marijuana users turn in your guns



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been reading about a new tactic the gun grabbers are going to try. Medical marijuana users are going to be targeted for gun confiscation.
I'm not standing up for using marijuana but lets get real here. Marijuana has a stigmatization to it and that's the card there going to play. 
A lot of gun owners will say "Hell ya" just because of there hatedrid of drugs as a knee jerk reaction. But lets think about this. If they 
figure out a way to do this whats the next step? Anyone using pain killers or antidepressants? And where from there?

This is the hard part for us if they try this. Even if you hate marijuana use even medical use you will still need to stand up for there rights.
That's one of the prices of freedom. Sometimes you got to stand up for someone doing something you don't like or even hate. Because you
accept the fact the have freedom to do what they are doing. If they get them you know your next. 

To me it's like this,, There was a town in the state of Georgia made it elegal to have your pants down so low you could see your underwear
covering your butt. (I hate that stuff) Most of my friends said "Good" where as I said that I had a problem with it even if it did effect mostly
low life type of people. 

Personalty I have no problem with medical marijuana but I do have a problem with ANYONE having there rights taken away.
Where would you stand of this?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marijuana use is still a crime at the federal level.

Medical or otherwise.

Personally, I would like to see anyone who is prescribed drugs for mental illness to be banned from owning firearms.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm with Rice on this ( Lie on 4473 about drugs and feel the pain )


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smoke the dope, give up the scope.

You can use that if you want.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK I agree with you people. With a mental illness should not own a gun. But,, Let's say we all think that's good idea.
But then whats mental illness? to what degree? This why we fight with gun grabbers. If you give them an inch,,,, The
mental illness law goes into effect then you find out anyone taking Zoloft or any other antidepressant has some sort
of mild mental problem. Or if you see any kind of counselor you must have some sort of mild mental problem that
can be twisted into "mental illness" what if you are an alcoholic? Or if have any kind of addiction? That can be twisted
into a mental problem. Then your "mental problem" Can be twisted into a mental illness. 

See that's the problem you try pass a law that sounds like a good idea. Then we end up with a 2205 page law for our 
representatives to vote on. And they don't have time to read it. But voters (me and you) are screaming we want this law.
So it passes and guess what? It's from the same fine folks that said "If you like your doctor you can keep your doctor" The next 
thing you know there knocking on your door to collect your guns because you have a mental problem your addicted to cigarettes. 

If we do the right thing and say yes to the liberals when they have what looks like a good idea you get stabled in the back.
And if you say no and some mental case dose a mass shooting then there pointing there finger at you saying "You could have
prevented this" All you had to do was pass there common sense law. 

And the worst part? It's our own fault for letting it get to this point. Better yet it's your fault not mine

When my father was in his 80s he said,,,

"I'm as anti drug as it gets. But what business is it of mine or the government what a man grows and 
smokes in his own back yard?" You need to be careful here or next they will tell you,,You can grow pees but not potatoes"
Our own government has turned into a cluster.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple get high or keep your weapons. Medical pot is a fraud. Just a reason to get high. Users joke about the scam all the time. If getting high is so important then fire it up but turn your guns over.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Medical marijuana is a scam? Lol 
The propaganda works!

It always baffles me how so many people insist on government interference when it comes to cannabis. 

What you let the government do to others, they will eventually do to you.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Limit Killer said:


> Medical marijuana is a scam? Lol
> The propaganda works!
> 
> It always baffles me how so many people insist on government interference when it comes to cannabis.
> ...


STOP, do not move until you identify yourself and why you are here.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I think we need a field sobriety test for pot. I’m nt against pot or alcohol or pain killers, but I would not leave the house on anything stronger than aleve.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are testing the waters with this. Once the people of this country accept it via a SCOTUS run, then they will start going down the path of any mind altering drugs RX to you, and then they willl start taking that right away. No other rights, just guns. Not knives, monkey fists, swords, or privileges like driving. Its one thing only. Guns.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Opening this medical marijuana and mental illness door scares the hell out of me. I agree that people who use drugs should not have guns. But lots and lots of people use prescription opioids and pain killers every day. If I go to the dentist to have a tooth pulled and he gives me a scrip for 5 pain killers, do I deserve to lose my gun rights? Don’t tell me this will never happen! Gun grabbers twist any rule every way possible to achieve their goals.

Now mental illness...... a hugh percentage of our population is on antidepressants. They could be judged mentally deficient. Even absent any pills, almost everyone I know could be judged to have some kind of syndrome or mental defect. ADD, anger managment issues, depression, manic, antisocial behavior. Schools now demand that parents medicate their children for all sorts of perceived mental conditions. Hell, many on here have stated that liberalism is a mental illness. If you live in California with a liberal sheriff, he goes to a liberal county mental health professional, and together they judge you mentally deficient because you are a conservative gun owner that is obviously nuts because you prep. Boom! You lose your gun rights!

This is gonna open a giant pandoras box of regulations that can be twisted to deny many many people of their gun rights. Why do you think they piggy-backed it onto a popular law that gun lovers would support?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Opening this medical marijuana and mental illness door scares the hell out of me. I agree that people who use drugs should not have guns. But lots and lots of people use prescription opioids and pain killers every day. If I go to the dentist to have a tooth pulled and he gives me a scrip for 5 pain killers, do I deserve to lose my gun rights? Don't tell me this will never happen! Gun grabbers twist any rule every way possible to achieve their goals.
> 
> Now mental illness...... a hugh percentage of our population is on antidepressants. They could be judged mentally deficient. Even absent any pills, almost everyone I know could be judged to have some kind of syndrome or mental defect. ADD, anger managment issues, depression, manic, antisocial behavior. Schools now demand that parents medicate their children for all sorts of perceived mental conditions. Hell, many on here have stated that liberalism is a mental illness. If you live in California with a liberal sheriff, he goes to a liberal county mental health professional, and together they judge you mentally deficient because you are a conservative gun owner that is obviously nuts because you prep. Boom! You lose your gun rights!
> 
> This is gonna open a giant pandoras box of regulations that can be twisted to deny many many people of their gun rights. Why do you think they piggy-backed it onto a popular law that gun lovers would support?


Yes, this potentially could open a very big door and snowball from one step to another. Where is the line drawn on "mental illness" or "medical use"? Which of the following should or could qualify as a reason to disarm?

People on anxiety medication )Xanax
People under going a temporary and stressful situation (divorce) and are on a prescription medicine
ADD and ADHD medication users
People on mild pain medication to combat full time pain from an injury or disease
People on part time or temporary pain medication

This appears to me that many as they age gracefully could find themselves as unauthorized firearm possessors in their latter years and be forced to give up prized possessions.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let’s see.... hmmm. Number of mass shootings where the shooter had a mental illness and was being treated with psychotropic medications vs the number of potheads commuting mass murder with firearms. Help me out but I am not recalling anyone to put in the pothead catagory.

This will open the door to further confiscation, right or wrong because it’s bueaucrats being able to enforce their will unchecked. It’s deep state thinking. If it can be abused by government it will be.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I fall into the aging (not so gracefully) category. My arthritis only gets worse with each passing year. My Dr. gave me a mild painkiller that fell into the opioid family. I had a bad reaction to the drug so I am back to taking Advil. But do any of you think I should lose my gun rights because I needed a mild painkiller to help me with arthritis pain?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I have some pretty strong feelings on the subject. I smoke weed every day. I did it before I joined the service and I’ve done it since I’ve been out. All told maybe 15 years? I smoke less then a joint a day. 

I manager a saw Mill and would absolutely never encourage anyone to use marijuana and operate heavy equipment. Probably 2/3 of my employees use marijuana and at any given time that number may fluctuate I will not stand for use in the workplace.(Maine is an “at will” state if I feel like you are impaired you’re off the job I need no evidence) At the same time I have two employees that require methadone treatment. Guess who also doesn’t get to run heavy equipment? about two weeks ago I had a gentleman about 55 years old lose the tip of his finger from the last knuckle up. Not a marijuana user or prescription medication abuser. Accidents happen. So do you think that Genghis Khan lost his empire to the fact that he liked to drink fermented horse milk? Do you think this made him less efficient? Do you think that the Plains Indians lost their hold on America due to their peyote use?

I smoke mostly to help me sleep. And with muscle fatigue. One of my blessings in life is the ability to sleep one or two hours a night for months at a time. Not really my favorite thing to do. While I’m in bed I prefer to be asleep not staring at the ceiling with my mind racing. I’m sure some of you can imagine what I’m talking about. That use allows me to sleep 5 to 6 hours. And wake much more rested. Do I believe in medical marijuana? Yes I’ve seen it work. If you don’t believe in it that’s absolutely you’re right. But if the person taking the medication/marijuana feels results is that not proof enough? If it helps a 60-year-old woman who’s worked in a factory all of her life with sore aching fingers from needlework is that so wrong? Absolutely there are people that abuse the system. Just like food stamps.Or the right to vote. Or lie on their taxes. I would worry about some of these injustices before I was too concerned about the guy getting a Fake script for a couple of Joints a day.

With all of that out there. It is in the law that if you use medical marijuana you cannot possess firearms. I don’t agree with it but that’s the law. You signed the paperwork you voluntarily gave up your rights. I can only assume this must’ve been the right choice for them. As for me I’ll stay on the Jagged Edge of society LOL!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lynch mob mentality here shame on you pro banners.


"Shall not be infringed" what the hell is wrong with you people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the end it will be getting high or guns. getting high always wins a race so in the end all guns will have to go so people can get high. Wait and see. Legal drugs did not work in Amsterdam it won't work here but we will pay the price.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> STOP, do not move until you identify yourself and why you are here.


I'm just a guy who doesn't want to get caught with his pants around his ankles when life starts to get interesting.



maine_rm said:


> It is in the law that if you use medical marijuana you cannot possess firearms. I don't agree with it but that's the law. You signed the paperwork you voluntarily gave up your rights. I can only assume this must've been the right choice for them.


I can't agree with this, ever. It's a defeatist attitude that surrenders your power of choice to live your life as you see fit based on what a politician scribbles on paper to either appease frightened snowflakes, line his own pocket or further the agenda of his NWO masters.

I get the point, it's the law, and we've been led to believe that all laws are put in place by a government that has its citizens best interests at heart.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I do not have a medical card, but I smoke weed everyday. Every single day. And there's no way I will ever give up my firearms.
Also I don't think smoking weed makes me a danger to anyone in just about any circumstance. I've smoked daily for 15 years.
Yes there are times where it affects me so much that I should not be allowed to drive, and I don't. If there was some accurate way to determine whether you've gone past the point being safe to drive or not, then so be it. I'm perfectly fine with the drunk driving limits and rules, I would have no problem abiding by smoking and driving rules.
If medical marijuana was legal in my state and city I would be able to get it because of past injuries. But if having a card meant I had to give up my guns, I would just keep buying and smoking weed illegally like I have for the past 15 years and no one would know any differently. I know there are some people that give everyone a bad name in every Walk of Life, but a lot of people protesting weed the most have never smoked a day in their life


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

@Limit Killer. It's not that I buy the government only makes good laws. I don't agree with that at all. What I do subscribe to is that this is a nation of laws. Do I abide by all of them? no.Does that mean I feel that I am exempt from the law? Absolutely not just because I don't agree with something doesn't mean that I am right. If you can't have a little blind faith/hope in our democracy and what is the point in fighting for it. There has to be a glimmer of hope that at the center of all of this there's are some In alienable truths.

If I smoke a big old J bone and get behind the wheel of the Volvo and run over three guys. That is my fault regardless of whether or not marijuana is legal. As long as I do not in hinge upon the freedoms and privileges of others I do not see where it is any concern of the government. Is this what "they" believe? No but it's what I'll stand for.

I have seen in a few recent threads were a moderator has called cop outs on religious believes..... I'm holding the same line on this one. If you believe that we are all created equal at least in creation. How is this different than smoking a tobacco products? Anybody who smoke cigarettes will tell you it is to relieve a craving. Do not call that getting high? Then how are you to determine how I live my life. That is between me and the good Lord. I am a FREE man!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"...Shall NOT Be Infringed"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> I do not have a medical card, but I smoke weed everyday. Every single day. And there's no way I will ever give up my firearms.
> Also I don't think smoking weed makes me a danger to anyone in just about any circumstance. I've smoked daily for 15 years.
> Yes there are times where it affects me so much that I should not be allowed to drive, and I don't. If there was some accurate way to determine whether you've gone past the point being safe to drive or not, then so be it. I'm perfectly fine with the drunk driving limits and rules, I would have no problem abiding by smoking and driving rules.
> If medical marijuana was legal in my state and city I would be able to get it because of past injuries. But if having a card meant I had to give up my guns, I would just keep buying and smoking weed illegally like I have for the past 15 years and no one would know any differently. I know there are some people that give everyone a bad name in every Walk of Life, but a lot of people protesting weed the most have never smoked a day in their life


I have met many people that are stoned without ever smoking any weed!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I have met many people that are stoned without ever smoking any weed!


They share the Roadways and Interstates with us often ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would not be surprised if the Govt tell the people to turn in their guns because of obesity. 

Hey, obesity is the number one cause of heart attack after all. In which If you own firearms and died, God only knows where your guns would go to. I was born and raised in a socialist/democratic country, I was a Democrat. I know how they think. But hey, like everyone else...I grew up...&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Simple get high or keep your weapons. Medical pot is a fraud. Just a reason to get high. Users joke about the scam all the time. If getting high is so important then fire it up but turn your guns over.


OK but there a lot of medicine that can be made from pot that gives you no high at all. I use CBD oil. It is arrived from marijuana plant but there is no high of any kind.
It was suggested to me by a doctor. You can buy cannabis oil at Walmart. It helps with the breathing. A little under the tongue every morning.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK but there a lot of medicine that can be made from pot that gives you no high at all. I use CBD oil. It is arrived from marijuana plant but there is no high of any kind.
> It was suggested to me by a doctor. You can buy cannabis oil at Walmart. It helps with the breathing. A little under the tongue every morning.


Back in '97, dad was in end stage lung cancer; lot of pain & nausea from chemo. This was long before MM and pretty risky back then; dad was a lawyer and I was on the job... but a lot of compassionate folks looked the other way so we could try anything to ease his suffering. For a few months, two drops of oil in some tea gave him some relief, for which I'll always be on my knees grateful. Eventually he went on morphine, and then he was quickly gone.

Trying to use MM to grab guns is not unexpected.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I am currently getting ready to turn in for bed. The story above me is one of many. An excellent example of a natural supplement that if nothing else brought the believe of relief. Is that so bad.

As my nightly ritual continues I am sitting out on the front deck it's about 29° out. Smoking a cigar and listening to the snow slowly drip off the Eves. All is quiet in this heavily pot so to region. That is except for my neighbor across the road. I have mentioned them before they are a constant pain in my side. The husband boyfriend/live in Dad of the day. Is currently swearing at his wife and children that they are ****ing retarded because I can't find his coat. He's inside his house screaming and I can hear it. I happened to know that that both parties mommy and daddy are on the full boat. Without a job.

Tonight I made supper for my kids and wife. Had my youngest one in the tub. Read a story to my middle child whom all joined in on.(some ridiculous poem/rhyme book with let her switch around incredibly annoying to read. but that's with my boy wanted and that's what he'll get.)Text them all nice and to bed. It's Sunday and I have a big meeting tomorrow. I will smoke a bowl and go off to dreamland for the rest of the evening! Hoping everyone enjoys their evening appreciate the blessings that they have. Without the freedoms others have Fought and died for we would not be here for this discussion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> OK but there a lot of medicine that can be made from pot that gives you no high at all. I use CBD oil. It is arrived from marijuana plant but there is no high of any kind.
> It was suggested to me by a doctor. You can buy cannabis oil at Walmart. It helps with the breathing. A little under the tongue every morning.


 Been around awhile. Know a list of people that claim a need for medical pot. Everyone of them has nothing wrong with them. Other than a desire to get high. Joke now is they hoping it will have to be provided by the government. You won't sell me on medical pot it is a joke. Nobody wants the stuff that do get them high.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> ,,, The
> mental illness law goes into effect then you find out anyone taking Zoloft or any other antidepressant has some sort
> of mild mental problem. Or if you see any kind of counselor you must have some sort of mild mental problem that
> can be twisted into "mental illness" what if you are an alcoholic? Or if have any kind of addiction? That can be twisted
> into a mental problem. Then your "mental problem" Can be twisted into a mental illness.


You do realize that one of the side effects for Zoloft and some other antidepressants is "suicidal thoughts", right? Yeah, let's give that man a 38 Special. Maybe he'll decide his wife and kids need to go with him. A very good buddy of twenty+ years was in a VA PTSD program with me, he like me refused all the VA drugs. He finally gave in. While the shrinks were "adjusting" the dosage, he killed himself. His wife found his body.
Anyone with diagnosed with clinical depression and given medication for it should not be around firearms. For as long as they are on the medication. If the mental condition improves to where drugs are no longer needed, then the patient can have guns.

As far as alcoholism, I believe that is in the same question on the 4473 as drug use. You know, the question that pertains to MARIJUANA among other drugs?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There are folks out walking around that all or most of us agree are not deserving of 2A/RTKBA ( eMe /MS13 murderers and Sinaloa Journeyman Cartel Henchmen and guys with multiple shrink visits per week and multiple restraining orders ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am still concerned about temporary personal issues potentially having lasting consequences by governmental authorities who intervene. Nonetheless, the definition of depression points towards a person not in control of their facilities:


Definition of depression from Webster

: an act of depressing or a state of being depressed: such as 
a (1) : a state of feeling sad : dejection anger, anxiety, and depression (2) : a mood disorder marked especially by sadness, inactivity, difficulty in thinking and concentration, a significant increase or decrease in appetite and time spent sleeping, feelings of dejection and hopelessness, and sometimes suicidal tendencies bouts of depression suffering from clinical depression 
b (1) : a reduction in activity, amount, quality, or force a depression in trade (2) biology : a lowering of physical or mental vitality or of functional activity


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The FBI stats of mass shootings shows over 95% were on mind altering drugs, RX, in the last 20 plus years. Tells ya something..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I see that refer madness is still alive and well. Pretty ridicules considering people do 5X times the stupid shit while loaded on booze.

Still blows me away how uneducated people are towards the actual benefits of a natural product over prescriptions made by lab coats.

The stupid that comes out of people who have no clue what they are talking about is hilarious.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I am still concerned about temporary personal issues potentially having lasting consequences by governmental authorities who intervene...


Agree wholeheartedly. Any laws that might restrict 2A may be well intended, and _possibly_ even warranted in some cases, but it's fallible humans who decide on their implementation...as to who will be caught up in the net, and who wont. That's too much control in the hands of a few, imo, and too much potential for extreme abuse of power on a very large scale.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You do realize that one of the side effects for Zoloft and some other antidepressants is "suicidal thoughts", right? Yeah, let's give that man a 38 Special. Maybe he'll decide his wife and kids need to go with him. A very good buddy of twenty+ years was in a VA PTSD program with me, he like me refused all the VA drugs. He finally gave in. While the shrinks were "adjusting" the dosage, he killed himself. His wife found his body.
> Anyone with diagnosed with clinical depression and given medication for it should not be around firearms. For as long as they are on the medication. If the mental condition improves to where drugs are no longer needed, then the patient can have guns.
> 
> *As far as alcoholism, I believe that is in the same question on the 4473 as drug use. You know, the question that pertains to MARIJUANA among other drugs?*


No it is not on the 4473 form this is the only question relating to the subject.










This one looks like the newest version. Question 11.e.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I see that refer madness is still alive and well. Pretty ridicules considering people do 5X times the stupid shit while loaded on booze.
> 
> Still blows me away how uneducated people are towards the actual benefits of a natural product over prescriptions made by lab coats.
> 
> The stupid that comes out of people who have no clue what they are talking about is hilarious.


A blast from the past.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> No it is not on the 4473 form this is the only question relating to the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody else ever watch Reefer Madness while stoned? :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anybody else ever watch Reefer Madness while stoned? :vs_lol:


Umm .... Never heard of it. I musta been sheltered, huh?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Umm .... Never heard of it. I musta been sheltered, huh?


Really.. that dang movie and mentality is older than I am so thats pretty damn old.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lie on 4473 = 60 days in jail or loose CHL/CCW/CWP


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have hear that Marijuana causes depression. But it's to diagnose because the users are allays smiling.


----------

